# Advertising



## HartsRoofing

How do you guys find the best way to advertise your companies? I have been on the yellow pages for many years but it doesnt seem to be working as well as it used to, just looking for some new ideas.

Cheers


----------



## GAZ

We used to advertise with yellow pages, not no more, a complete waste of money.


----------



## nasiroofing

Web marketing works the best for us. Try Google Ad-Words. Also make sure you are listed on all major search engines. Try to manage it yourself within your company.
www.nasiroofing.com


----------



## Gutter_Supply

GoogleAdwords, SEO, Facebook, etc. I manage everything here and it pays off.


----------



## Onarooftop

We track the lead source on every lead we go to.

Yellow Pages 
Example.

How much money was spent on that type of advertising?
How many leads were produced?
What was the closing % on that type of lead?
What was the average ticket per sale on those leads?

With those numbers you can get the cost per lead
and the revenue sold per lead source.

Without knowing those numbers....it's all just a guess.

Each market is different though. Yellow pages works great
in a small to medium size city. If done properly.


----------



## EssentialFlatRoofing

HartsRoofing said:


> How do you guys find the best way to advertise your companies? I have been on the yellow pages for many years but it doesnt seem to be working as well as it used to, just looking for some new ideas.
> 
> Cheers


Yellow Pages isn't quite what it used to be as there are so many other options now. Make sure you're in all the major directories, especially ones you can get reviews on.


----------



## jfineman1

Onarooftop said:


> We track the lead source on every lead we go to.
> 
> Yellow Pages
> Example.
> 
> How much money was spent on that type of advertising?
> How many leads were produced?
> What was the closing % on that type of lead?
> What was the average ticket per sale on those leads?
> 
> With those numbers you can get the cost per lead
> and the revenue sold per lead source.
> 
> Without knowing those numbers....it's all just a guess.
> 
> Each market is different though. Yellow pages works great
> in a small to medium size city. If done properly.






Sounds like we are on the same page with advertising and tracking. I agree that it is imperative to track each avenue to know the cost per lead and quality. I do have a question for you or anyone else doing Ad-words or pay per click sponsored advertising. I've heard mixed opinions on this and never had much of a result when I have done it myself. I have a strong organic presence and get my share of leads without having to pay per click. I do however, see some of the bigger companies and even companies I seldom if ever run into, always advertising on there so that makes me think it must work. Why would they consistently do it if not? Some I have seen do it for years. Anyways, anyone on here had much luck with it. Oh, I'm also in the Nashville market and it can be quite expensive per click when competing for terms. 

James
Tennesseecontracting.com


----------



## Max00

You need to apply some marketing techniques...SEO,Google Ad-words and many more advertising ways..


----------



## TheInsGuy

SEO & Google add words are always great ways to increase traffic to your site. 

I've personally found that LinkedIn is my best advertising tool. 
-I'm able to search a specific criteria, location and owners of companies. Send them a brief message explaining what we do and how we can be of service or call them if their number is posted. 
-You can add groups and post discussions that intrigue people and draw them to your page. 
- Always put your URL on your page.
- If you have a PDF for your brochure, spend 20$ and make a FlipBook. You can send it to people and it can be right on your profile so people clan click and read about your company.

My SEO called me a little over a month ago and asked if someone advertised on TV because our name search "Skipton and Associates, Inc." on google tripled, along with the traffic to our site.

Thanks,
Brad D
Skipton & Associates, Inc.
www.skiptonandassociates.com
www.linkedin.com/pub/brad-duncan/89/a06/471/ 
View our Brochure : http://www.flipsnack.com/F5BC855C5A8/fznaze6w


----------



## RoofingbyMidsouth

The yellow pages is definitely a dinosaur in the advertising arena. We have found Google Adwords works best for us. It's a competitive business so trying to get higher organic SEO is always a challenge. We added video to our website and that has also been well received. http://roofingbymidsouth.com


----------



## lasher contracting

PPC will get you a boost to online advertising success, we have used PPC for about 2 years with massive success, we expanded into 3 new service areas by using google adwords ppc. I would estimate that we spent about $5,000.00 a month on ppc advertising, and quickly got smart and learned SEO, and hired people to manage blogs, social media and content. Now we do not market or advertise at all, and still maintain 20-30 new calls every week, and that number rises during storms of course, we are listed number 1 in all of our service areas, and do not spend a dime on ppc it is all organic. Anyone can do it, it just take dedication and time. 

http://www.lashercontracting.com


----------



## isr

I agree. The yellow pages is fine for residential work but if you are into commercial work your customers are doing Google searches. 

http://www.industrialsolutionsroofing.com


----------

